
Ergonomic mouse and mousepads don't work - SamLicious
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/25479984/
======
ganzuul
Misleading title.

Personal anecdote: vertical mouse staves off symptoms for a little longer, not
indefinitely.

~~~
Someone
FTA: _“The findings of this study do therefore not endorse a strong
recommendation for or against any of the ergonomic devices commonly
recommended for patients with CTS. Selection of ergonomic devices remains
dependent on personal preference.”_

They don’t claim using a different device won’t help individuals. They claim
there’s no evidence to categorically advice users with carpal tunnel syndrome
to move to these devices.

